
Startups Continue To Attract Funding, Create Jobs - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/16/funding-evernote-outright-sezmi-millennial-media/
======
chris100
While I hope and believe that the headline is accurate, I'd feel better if the
article showed examples of seed and early rounds. A startup that raises round
C for $10M is not really sending the same message as 4 YC startups getting
angel funding.

The amounts would be less impressive to the uninformed, sure. But much more
encouraging for everyone about to start.

